# Symptoms to much light



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

What happens when plant has to much light?  What would major symptoms be?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 21, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> What happens when plant has to much light? What would major symptoms be?


 
You will see bleached out portions of leaves, generally right under the light.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

Can full spectrum lighting cause problems with soil making it to hot because the plant is getting nutrients from light also?  Asking because someone stated that is the case with leds


----------



## pcduck (Jun 21, 2015)

I do not under stand your question 
Do you mean 'hot' as in temp or over abundance is nutes?

Also are you saying that the light is emitting nutes?
Or just that the light spectrum is helping the plant assimilate/photosynthesis what elements that are already in the air?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks Duck for that question,,cause the nute feeding light was making me scratch my head.


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Can full spectrum lighting cause problems with soil making it to hot because the plant is getting nutrients from light also?  Asking because someone stated that is the case with leds



Plants don't get nutrients from lights. Light helps them use the nutrients they get from the soil.  What you probably saw stated is plants seem to need less nutrients under LED lighting. I have indeed found this to be true. My plants seem to use less nutrients now that I Flower under LED lights.     Not sure if it would make a Super Soil any "hotter" though.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 21, 2015)

That's what I thought but someone stated otherwise.  Glad my gut instinct told me same lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think though that you have too much light plasma.  Aren't you running about 600w in a 4 x 4?  I have found nothing that says that plasma affects feeding like LEDs can.  If you are having problems, I really think it is most likely another reason.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 22, 2015)

It is another reason.  I have 1 plasma on now in 3x3.  I am going to possibly put another one in when canopy fills out.  If it does.  Maybe all my problems where do to overwatering I'm not sure.  All I can say is problem happens before using nutrients and the nutrients are helping gave 2 feeds.  The plasmas are supose to be best light for plants but lec is right behind plasma.  Lec is so close and for same footprint more intensity and 470$ vs 870$ id say the winner.  But I already got these so I'm glad.  Mine use 15% less electricity and that is where lec prolly has 15% more intensity.  Plasma has a focused beam of light though.  Just drops off at 18".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2015)

I really could not find much on plasmas.  Where did you read that they are the best?  The one thing I did find did not list them (or lecs) as the best.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 23, 2015)

What does your source say best light is.  This is for vegetative btw.  I don't know how to do links on my phone but monstergardens LEP vs lec video on YouTube is good place to start.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2015)

I did not save the link I read, but it had plasmas about at the bottom.  Good LEDs were first.

I also saw a video with a Gavita 600 vs an LED vs HPS.  The plasma was stretching more than the other light sources and the plants were not as large.  But, I am not much into You Tube videos as good sources though.  Anyone can say anything and make any grow look like anything they want it too.  I am never sure when someone is hawking a certain light that they might not be salespeople just overhyping as they do.

Do you have anything that might be more scientific than a You Tube video?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

cant give you scientific papers. Sure they are out there.  Plasma is just a full spectrum light with most complete spectrum.  Just has a bad fall off below 18" best footprint is 2.5x2.5 ft.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 25, 2015)

THG, I believe in flower lack of red causes stretch.


----------

